# Levelling



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I have great trouble in levelling our MH. I have a set of Fiamma levelers but no matter how hard I try I never get ours level. Would having corner steadiers fitted to each corner help ?

cheers

Dave & Jan 
 :?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Corner steadies should not normally be used for levelling they are not up to it as a rule.

How level do you need it.

I used to be ultra critical but nowadays as long as the shower empties I can live with it.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Can you describe what trouble you have. How do you go about levelling, whats your procedure?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Dave and Jan,

Definitely not,the corner steadies are for providing stability *after* you have levelled the m/home with levelling blocks,it is not advisable to use them for levelling as excessive force could cause damage.

I never use our corner steadies,they are more trouble than they are worth and the most useless accessory imo.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

If the problem is that the Fiamma levelers aren't high enough then you should look at the Milenco Quattro levellers.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

nice scoot skar sorry thats off topic


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi 

We have a small level that we get out when we arrive at campsite which we put on the worksurface in the middle of the van. From that we work out which way we need to go (e.g. up front, up back, up right side, up left side).

Then I get out and fix the levels under the appropriate wheels and HWMBO drives onto them with my guidance. Sometimes you cannot get the van level because of the slope but then we make sure that we are not sleeping with our head below our feet.

Provided the wine doesnt spill we are fine :lol: :lol: :lol: - I dont think you need to be 100% accurate with levelling.

Milly

PS - a glass of water on the work surface does just as well as any level!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Once you get your head round levelling is not a precise art, life will become a lot easier..

As others have said, as long as your gravy stays on your plate, life's good :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I never use our corner steadies,they are more trouble than they are worth and the most useless accessory imo.


Yep, I have to agree with you there Steve.

They were excellent for the caravan, but of no use on the MH.

Hi Dave & Jan,

If your MH is on a Fiat/Alko chassis, they tend to sit nose down. This determines which way you park on the pitch, ie if it slopes up or down. Often reversing onto ramps provides better levelling, and if you need to, you can drive off them sharpish.

We have a six legger, and rarely use any more than two ramps. (see below)

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

It is all very well trying to be witty but there is a more serious side to the problem and some people cannot sleep if not dead level, I know cos. iv'e got one of those.
The simpler wooden planks with a swivel bolt through them to provide a stack of variable heights from side-to-side is a cheaper way to go.
However its not usually necessary as driving around a bit can radically alter the angles of dangle as it were. The gadget you need to do this with absolute accuracy is the bit of kit that landy boys use to determine if they are about to topple over.
It consists of a pair of gauges with a floating needle to indicate levels and degrees of angle. Once set up for true horizontal they can be used to determine whilst on the move a satisfactory level, or , when going up ramps such as the Milenco type offsetting side to side as necessary .
I bought mine from the best accessory shop I have ever seen in Nantes at the side of the N137 but I have seen them in UK.
Mine is connected into the sidelight circuit so I can see it at night.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

dikyenfo said:


> clipped....... The gadget you need to do this with absolute accuracy is the bit of kit that landy boys use to determine if they are about to topple over.
> It consists of a pair of gauges with a floating needle to indicate levels and degrees of angle. Once set up for true horizontal they can be used to determine whilst on the move a satisfactory level, or , when going up ramps such as the Milenco type offsetting side to side as necessary .
> I bought mine from the best accessory shop I have ever seen in Nantes at the side of the N137 but I have seen them in UK.
> Mine is connected into the sidelight circuit so I can see it at night.


The gadgets I use to know if I am level, are the wardrobe and toilet doors, ie, if they open and stay open, I know I am exactly level. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have great trouble in levelling our MH. I have a set of Fiamma levelers but no matter how hard I try I never get ours level. Would having corner steadiers fitted to each corner help ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

It just so 'appens that MHF has a basic FAQ guide to levelling a motorhome that might help you :wink: .....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-484943.html#484943

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> The gadgets I use to know if I am level, are the wardrobe and toilet doors, ie, if they open and stay open, I know I am exactly level. :wink: Jock.


Two great minds think alike Jock. (_helped a bit by four doors_ :roll: ) 

I also have a sprit level mounted on the driver's door just by the quarter light, so I can see it as I manoevre. I can't think of a better aid than that. :wink:

If Mrs Jock's directions (while watching a sprit level on the fridge top) are anything like Mrs Zeb's, you are better off without them! :lol: :lol: :lol:

"_That corner is a bit high_." (Errrmmmmm - which corner Dear?  )

"_It was better the first time_." (But you said it was nowhere near - that's why I tried again. :? )

While facing backwards . . "_It's a bit low on the left_." . . . (Whose left you daft bat - yours or mine? :roll: )

"_Go forwards . . . too far, back a bit . . . no, forwards again . . . no, that's useless._." ($%£&^ *&+#@ %$4£5& :evil: )

But seriously, if it helps Dave & Jan . . . It's ever so difficult for someone else to guide the driver. Much better if he/she can see exactly what is happening for him/herself and get a feel for the lie of the ground.

Dave

P.S. I got a clout for this, but I don't think the bruise will show!! :lol:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Clipped....
> 
> "_That corner is a bit high_." (Errrmmmmm - which corner Dear?  )
> 
> ...


Have you been stowing away in my van Dave???


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I find the best and simplest spirit levels are the round domed ones.

No going cross-eyed trying to watch two bubbles.

I keep mine in the odds+sods hole in the dash and just place it on the table behind me when parking on pitch.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> clipped.......If Mrs Jock's directions (while watching a sprit level on the fridge top) are anything like Mrs Zeb's, you are better off without them! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> "_That corner is a bit high_." (Errrmmmmm - which corner Dear?  )
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Fortunately I don't have that problem Dave, as Mrs Jock is outside watching me up on to the ramps, ie, when the centre of the wheels is at the top of the ramps, she stops me. I then use the horizontal base line of the front screen to do a quick check for left/right elevations, and then check the same on the passenger window for front/rear elevations. If it all looks okay, that's when the internal doors are used to confirm my judgement. If not, I roll forward a fraction. :thumbleft:

I remember our first outing with the MH on a CC National Rally at Burghley House, (see below, ie, how not to do it). I learned from that wee exercise, that I should have driven up on to the pitch and reversed down onto the ramps :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use one of these which is silconed onto the dash just under the radio.

Dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

A tin of baked beans "on there side "on the work surface,works every time for me.And when you are level you can eat the beans    or what someone else on here suggested awhile ago ,a nice bottle of whisky. 


Les


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

On a recent trip to the Cairngorms we found our Fiamma Magnum leves weren't high enough to cope with the slope we were parked on.
Recently bought a set of Fiamma Jumbo levels which give quite an extra bit of lift - we'll find out if they're any better the next time we're parked on a slope.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

artona said:


> Can you describe what trouble you have. How do you go about levelling, whats your procedure?


The bubble spirit level inside and my 2 fiamma levelling chocs, guess which wheels need them and drive on

But never seems to work

Dave & Jan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I use the domed level, but the tin of beans is wot I will try this weekend in Boston

cheers

Dave & Jan
:lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't believe the amount of trouble people go to for a level van. Unless it's seriously off level so that the wine slides off the table and the fridge doesn't work then the 'close enough adage comes into play. :wink: 

tony


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

on my first outing without DH, in my dads van, with mum and 2 restless under 6's....
the french men were laughing at me when I kept stalling trying to get up the ramps, did any offer to help me NO !!! in the end I managed, wasn't level level but good enough (im not that great with a level and dh rattles off what to do so quick I don't really get the gist) I get out the van and realise the awning would be half on the concrete half on the grass... I'd parked too far forward. So red faced I get back in the van and get ready to level again but further back....one of the nicer french men then came and told me to turn the chocks around, I drove back on no problem 8) 
Why does it have to be so difficult... mind you least I provided some afternoon entertainment !!!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I take 3 ramps with me as there are places that 2 ramps will not will not get you level.

joe


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

joedenise said:


> I take 3 ramps with me as there are places that 2 ramps will not will not get you level.
> 
> joe


Hi.
Two for under the van and one for under the bed?.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Ray - basically yes. There are times when it's easy to level front to back but you find you're rolling on each other - not a problem for me but Denise isn't too keen all night long :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> I can't believe the amount of trouble people go to for a level van. Unless it's seriously off level so that the wine slides off the table and the fridge doesn't work then the 'close enough adage comes into play. :wink:
> tony


Unfortunately my boiler doesn't agree, the Fridge doesn't mind but for some bizarre reason the boiler protests if we aren't reasonably level.



chubs said:


> nice scoot skar sorry thats off topic


Thanks, it's a 1964 Lambretta Li125 with a 186 Imola kit on it, more pics on my Utube link below.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

DJBullman said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Can you describe what trouble you have. How do you go about levelling, whats your procedure?
> ...


Dave I use a simple single spirit level about 6" long made of plastic which cost about £2. Heres how:

Park up before going onto the pitch and decide on which way you need to park (slope, Sat TV, trees etc). As already said you may have a nose down van (we do)
Drive onto the pitch and get the van in position and check with the level. If level open a bottle of wine

Position the level on the table top or other surface which you want level, side to side across the van and look at the position of the bubble. If its not in the middle lift one end of the spirit level until the bubble is in the middle. The end that you have to lift is the side that needs the ramp under the wheel. Repeat for fwd to aft

Most pitches will only require either front, rear or one side to be raised, some you will need to do say front and side, some you will never get level.

Once you have decide which wheel(s) need to have the ramps under them, position your ramps in line with the wheels ensuring they are straight and drive onto them whilst being guided so you don't drive off the top.

If the spirit level is in sight whilst driving stop a little past the level point and apply the handbrake, lift of the foot brake and check again (you will roll down the ramp a little)

If you cant see the spirit level then drive to the top of the ramp under guidance and then gently roll back down using the foot brake whilst your helper is watching the spirit level.

You can often get level just by changing your position on the pitch as most pitches have lumps and bumps in them.

Once level use you corner steadies to stop the van rocking (we have them fitted but only ever use then in howling gales.

Once you have do it a couple of times you will be able to drive and level by instinct.

If all else fails ask someone to help, most people will as your a fellow Motorhomer, its what we do!!!

Hope this helps

Andy

PS: don't forget to open the wine


----------



## catsmum1 (Mar 5, 2011)

On the same subject, we've just bought our first MH (a used Knaus Sun Ti) and have discovered that it is impossible to level it on our drive, which slopes quite a lot up/down and from side to side. Even the largest available levelling blocks don't do enough. My question is, will it actually harm the MH to be parked for prolonged periods on a slope? It is 3.5 tonnes and 7metres long?
We've already discovered that we can't drain the grey water tank, by the way (!) so had to take it onto flat ground to drain it down.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

i remember once trying to reverse onto my ramps on a caravan pk that had only concrete hard standings left, they were really steep, i reversed up the concrete then put the ramps in front of my 2 front wheels, was going up the ramps very slowly when they decided to scoot across the access road and onto the pitch opposite where they were having a bbq,  swallow me up ppllleease, off-course the wife wouldnt get out and get them 8O so i had to , needles to say, we had to do without them on that occasion.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

catsmum1 said:


> On the same subject, we've just bought our first MH (a used Knaus Sun Ti) and have discovered that it is impossible to level it on our drive, which slopes quite a lot up/down and from side to side. Even the largest available levelling blocks don't do enough. My question is, will it actually harm the MH to be parked for prolonged periods on a slope? It is 3.5 tonnes and 7metres long?
> We've already discovered that we can't drain the grey water tank, by the way (!) so had to take it onto flat ground to drain it down.


Parking on a slope shouldnt cause any harm to your van other than the handbrake cable stretching quicker than normal which will require adjustment sooner. I would also chock the wheels to take some of the strain.

If the van is the only vehicle parked in the spot consider bolting a block of wood to the drive which will stop the van rolling and remove the need to put the handbrake on as tight (assuming the drive slopes down away from the road). We use this technique at work when reversing trucks into garages to stop them connecting with the rear wall!!!!

Your biggest problem will be that your fridge will not work unless level to within about 5 degress, so you can not pre cool stuff or keep stuff in it for a quick get away.

You may also shorten the life of your clutch doing hill starts all the time (not a dig at your driving but a dig at the base vehicle if Fiat etc)

If your tank isnt draining tey parking the other way round (if possible)

Andy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> I can't believe the amount of trouble people go to for a level van. Unless it's seriously off level so that the wine slides off the table and the fridge doesn't work then the 'close enough adage comes into play. :wink:
> 
> tony


I am inclined to agree. If I don't roll out of bed then everything is fne


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Milenco Experience

I am not fussy about leveling but did buy Milenco Quatro ramps in case I needed to change a wheel. The spare is underslung behind the back axle, and due to the low ground clearance, I would need height to remove it if the rear was punctured.

Problem was that the Quatros are so high I couldnt get them under the rear skirt so I changeed them for Milenco Triples which fit the bill fine and also take up less room.

When I purchased these I also bought their Milenco spirit level. This is brilliant as you use "beforehand" it to tell you how many steps to go up to make you level. So easy, I recommend it.

http://www.justmilenco.co.uk/epages/es134997.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es134997/Products/%223117%20MILENCO%20Super%20Level%20(SPIRIT%20LEVEL)%22&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=en_GB

sorry that link not working just google mileco spirit level. About £5-£6


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

[quote

Your biggest problem will be that your fridge will not work unless level to within about 5 degress, so you can not pre cool stuff or keep stuff in it for a quick get away.

Andy[/quote]

Didnt realise that, I have been on slopes more than 5 degrees but fridge still worked. Must have been luck. I was led to believe that the modern fridges were more tilt tolerant. I have clearly been misled.
Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After looking at the site for a few moments, I find that usually I can get fairly level without the ramps, Then like Dave said earlier, an interesting discussion with the wife telling me the bubble is out but is not sure which way it is out. Here Dave and I disagree (sorry Sir), I then use the legs ostensibly to fine trim my level but in reality it saves spilling the wine if the van should shake a little in the night.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif 
Alan


----------

